# When do you feel like you're fat?



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

So many of us are fat/big/overweight... however you want to describe it from a purely physical and visual standpoint. I'm curious though... what are the moments during a day/week/year, etc. when you FEEL the most like a fat person? It sounds a bit confusing, but here's an example:

When I've had a full dinner but can't help getting something at 7-11 when I'm out at night with a friend... when I get asked if I played football in high school (which is so far from the truth, hehe!)... when random strangers call me "big guy" (freaking obnoxious)... when I dread walking up stairs... when it's a day where it seems like all you can find on TV is obesity stories, gym equipment infomercials, etc.

These can be serious or comical, really... I just thought it would be interesting to share considering we just had a thread going about "why do you think you're fat?" I guess I just like talking about fat? Hmmm...


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 2, 2006)

When I'm walking up a hill, or when I lay on my side and my belly kind of slides and puddles toward the bottom half of my body.


----------



## Tad (Jun 2, 2006)

....not that I'm big by Dimensions standards, but over the past bit I've gotten a bit fatter, and it seems to have been some sort of threshold. All of a sudden my fatness seems to intrude in my life, albeit in minor ways, much more than before. 

- I pulled my chair up to my desk just before answering this, and a shade before reaching where I wanted to be, my belly met the desk.

- When I go to reach across my body my 'man-boobs' get in the way (OK, not expecting any sympathy from the ladies on this one, as they probably all had to deal with this at about 12 years old!)

- When I bend over to tie my shoes, I can't properly breathe (belly is in the way too much), which is not an issue for a quick knot, but is if I have to fiddle for any reason.

- In various situations I've started feeling jiggle in various bodily parts.

- On those rare occasions when I weigh myself, I have to lean over to peer past my belly.

- when I'm out biking, I can't stay tucked down in a good wind-avoiding position for any length of time, because of the same issue as with shoe tying, my belly gets squeezed between legs and chest, so compressed my abdomen and hence lungs a bit--just enough that I can't breathe as deeply as I need to while biking.

- When I go to carry a box, I now find it resting against my belly, farther away from my centre of gravity than I would prefer.

and so on--all sorts of minor things, several times a day, where suddenly I find myself sticking out far enough for it to get in the way a bit. I suppose in time I'll get used to this, if my weight stays the same, but right now it tends to make me feel fat.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 2, 2006)

making the switch from winter clothes to summer clothes - I definitely put on a few this winter, and everything seems to be a bit tighter.

perching on a flimsy garden chair.


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 2, 2006)

When you sit down ( like on a toilet) and notice your tummy now touches your thigh !


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

When we have to run track in school, it seriously makes me feel fat.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

Addition: when jeans you bought last Summer don't fit after the subsequent winter.


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 2, 2006)

Sit down, pull up your shirt, stick a new pencil ( eraser end first) in your belly button, if it stays, you're getting there.

If you can do it standing up, congratulations... you have a fat tummy !

Nobody with a flat tummy can do that standing up.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 2, 2006)

Getting behind the wheel in a car.


----------



## Tina (Jun 2, 2006)

There's feeling fat in a good way, and feeling fat in a bad way.

I feel fat in a good way when I look in the mirror and see my curves. Also, when I feel good and have a wiggle in my walk. The most luscious times I feel positively fat is when my lover is luxuriating in my softness -- that is some good, velvety fat, baby!   

I feel fat in a negative way when I'm forced to be in too small a space because society does not value size diversity. For instance, in an airplane seat that is too small, and hasn't enough leg room; in schools that have those horrid desks-cum-torture devices so that I have to request a separate desk and chair; in theatres with too-small seats; facing turnstyles, etc. Some of these things are changing, thankfully.


----------



## FitChick (Jun 2, 2006)

I feel bloated when I drink a lot of water.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 2, 2006)

**When I'm shopping for clothes, and things seem to stop juuuuuuuust short of the size I need to be comfortable.

**When shopping for furniture and a) I can't quite fit into a chair, or b) I sit down on a comfy couch and then can hardly pull myself out of it.

**Sometimes climbing up or going down stairs, if my knee is giving me a rough time that day.

**When I'm walking fast, and can sense the jiggling of my hips and thighs.

**When my husband rubs his hands over my belly, closes his eyes, and just _feels_. (Thought I'd end this on a good note)


----------



## KerrieKat (Jun 2, 2006)

When I'm walking out of a restaurant and three "normal sized" woman say loudly to each other, "i wonder if there's any food left!"


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 2, 2006)

When my belly gets in the way of things--I need to angle myself to tie my shoes or to grab something on the floor. On the plus side I can use it to open doors without my hands. Makes a great parlor trick!


----------



## Tina (Jun 2, 2006)

KerrieKat said:


> When I'm walking out of a restaurant and three "normal sized" woman say loudly to each other, "i wonder if there's any food left!"



Assholes.

"Yes, they saw you all coming and hurried to bring out the huge amount of food they knew you'd all consume before running to the bathroom to stick your fingers down your throats and throw it all up."


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> Assholes.
> 
> "Yes, they saw you all coming and hurried to bring out the huge amount of food they knew you'd all consume before running to the bathroom to stick your fingers down your throats and throw it all up."



Pssh. All the thin girls use laxies now. (This is why you should always use the bathroom by the end of THEIR meals. Those things kick in fast. You've been warned.*)

Generally, after I've had a couple of days off work, and my body is less tense, and the flesh unbinds itself from the muscle, I feel a bit softer/fatter.

*Making Tina sick to her stomach makes me happy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*This is an interesting question. Thinking of times when I feel fat was all too easy. When I tired to reverse the idea and think of times I feel skinny or thin it was much harder. 

I feel fat...

When I'm sitting on the floor with the kids at work and I have to get up in a hurry.

When I take a bubble bath and my fat touches the sides of the tub. 

When I run (which is so rare it's laughable) and I can actually hear my fat slapping together. 

When I'm trying on clothes.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2006)

*Like Tina, I feel beautifully large when I look at my breasts, my nice round butt. I also have a nice and womanly sway to my hips when I walk.

I feel "fat" in the summer, when it gets really humid and hot, and my clothes are sticking to me and soaking wet. Not a lot of fun.

At least when autumn rolls around I can blossom again!*


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2006)

KerrieKat said:


> When I'm walking out of a restaurant and three "normal sized" woman say loudly to each other, "i wonder if there's any food left!"




*Stupid bitches. Sorry, but that sort of behavior just gets my knickers in a knot.*


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

I feel like I'm fat all the time. And it doesn't bother me anymore. Me being comfortable with it actually makes other people uncomfortable.

Being in school you tend to find yourself being reminded that you're fat by other people, y'know incase you forgot.

So we're sitting in the lunch room and this one kid who sits with us was really getting me mad, so I said something and he responded with, "Well you're fat!" and without missing a beat my other friend just yelled, "Wait! You're fat?! WHAT?! When did this happen?!" we all started cracking up, and the ignorant kid left.

Good times... Fat times...


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Addition: when jeans you bought last Summer don't fit after the subsequent winter.



When you switch to sweat pants, and the sweat pants you bought last winter are now too tight, and create that dreaded muffin top look.


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 2, 2006)

When you play around with the BMI calculator, and find to not be overweight your hieght would need to be 7ft 8in. :shocked:


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 3, 2006)

This made me feel fat the other day. I haven't tried do any sit-ups in years. The other day on a whim I decided to try some before taking a shower. I laid naked on the floor, no couch handy to secure my feet under. I found I could barely do any since my belly got bigger. The problem was my center of gravity, my legs would tend to lift up in the air too much !   

I haven't tried since then


Here's a depressing test :eat1: 

http://www.topendsports.com/testing/tests/home-situp.htm


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 3, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> **When I'm walking fast, and can sense the jiggling of my hips and thighs.





NancyGirl74 said:


> When I run (which is so rare it's laughable) and I can actually hear my fat slapping together.


I feel myself jiggle all over when I walk, and this might sound kinda goofy, but when I walk at certain speeds or rhythms, my fat really shakes like crazy and it actually affects my balance. I've never been knocked over by my own shaking fat, but it feels downright weird, and sometimes I've had to duck into the ladies' room to adjust my bra etc. When I feel my fat shaking to beat the band, I try to slow down or change my pace so my jiggles won't "resonate" so much with my footsteps. Has this happened to anyone else?



MissToodles said:


> When my belly gets in the way of things--I need to angle myself to tie my shoes or to grab something on the floor. On the plus side I can use it to open doors without my hands. Makes a great parlor trick!


This belly of mine does get in my way pretty often. I'm 6ft tall so people often ask me to reach stuff from the top shelf. But I'm also 450lb, so sometimes my big hanging belly knocks over stuff on the lower shelves. When I'm seated at my desk, I've become verrrry good at picking up dropped pencils etc. with my toes. Otherwise I sometimes need to get up out of my chair and bend over to pick up small objects off the floor.


----------



## Karen (Jun 3, 2006)

I feel really fat today. I've been feeling really fat for a week or two now. I was going to the gym but stopped so I don't feel as good in my body. Also, I have been eating lots of sugary and fattening foods. I have this "blind" date this afternoon (it's the first time we're meeting in person but we've seen each other on webcam several times). He knows I'm a big woman but I know I'm going to look even bigger in person. There's a slight possibility we might be sexual with each other and all I can think about is how my belly will sound and look if we do doggy style. So, I'm kind of freaking out.  

Other times I have felt fat include: the last couple of times I flew coach on an airplane and tried to keep myself from touching the person next to me with my body, at work whenever I'm in a space that is not roomy enough for me and another person to be in at the same time, and when I got a body treatment at work the other day (I'm a massage therapist) and I thought the large towel over my body was not the largest size but the next smallest size (it was the largest size).


----------



## rainyday (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't think I ever forget I'm fat, but sometimes I forget my size. Some reminders:


Sitting in a chair with arms that looks like it should be enough, only to find it isn't.

Sending something flying off a counter or a table because I didn't realize my hips were so close.

Jiggle somewhat like what Karen described during intimate moments--where fat takes on a wavelike motion of its own.

Speed walking in the pool, when not just the inner thighs but the outter ones wobble and flap about.

Fitting in cars, especially unfamiliar ones.

When accidentally colliding with someone and having them react like they've just walked into a wall. :shocked:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 4, 2006)

I am going to say sitting in a chair with arms that looks like it should be enough, only to find it isn't, as well. But there are others.

Like sitting in a lawn chair and feeling that it's barely hold me up. Or sit down and the chair creeks!


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 4, 2006)

sitting on the toilet, you have your pants down anyway... have a couple of extra minutes whilst you do what you came to do. Good time to inventory the fat rolls.

You grab the flab, fill both fists full of rolls, you are well past the Special K "inch" pinch!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 4, 2006)

Stevefezzik said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Here's a depressing test for the rest of you fat tubs of lard :eat1:



*Stevefezzik...

This is an inapropriate comment. Name calling and rude behavior gets you nowhere fast here.*


----------



## Tina (Jun 4, 2006)

Stevefezzik said:


> This made me feel fat the other day. I haven't tried do any sit-ups in years. The other day on a whim I decided to try some before taking a shower. I laid naked on the floor, no couch handy to secure my feet under. I found I could barely do any since my belly got bigger. The problem was my center of gravity, my legs would tend to lift up in the air too much !
> 
> I haven't tried since then
> 
> ...



Steve, I am almost 340 and I can do situps/crunches without any problems. and I don't need to have something to hook my feet under. And what's with this "fat tubs of lard" business?


----------



## redbeard (Jun 4, 2006)

I feel fat when I am hungry again after eating just an hour before.


----------



## NFA (Jun 4, 2006)

redbeard said:


> I feel fat when I am hungry again after eating just an hour before.



For goodness sake, can we admit that this bozo is part of the troll brigade yet?

Speaking of which, Steve, I don't care how much you "get off" on thinking of fat women as immobile "tubs of lard" but saying it won't make it so.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm feeling pretty dag-gum fat right about now... My big ole, wobble butt broke my chair today. At least I didn't make a mess of it like the office chair I broke the leg off of the last time. I just kinda bent the leg on this one. Dang-o-blankity-blank-blank!

Another time I feel fat is when I'm squeezing into the bathtub. I know if I've had even a bite or two to eat before hand, I'll never reach my toes! :doh:


----------



## Stevefezzik (Mar 24, 2008)

speaking of toes. I've gained a bit of weight recently, and it all seems to always find its way straight to waistline.

I have a harder time cutting my toenails now, esp. the little toe, that is getting to be a challenge !


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 24, 2008)

I see see there was more than one resurrection today.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 24, 2008)

KerrieKat said:


> When I'm walking out of a restaurant and three "normal sized" woman say loudly to each other, "i wonder if there's any food left!"



Mean people SUCK!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Mean people SUCK!



Mean people that think those comment actually help suck more.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 24, 2008)

Feeling Fat In A Good Way:
-Seeing mah belly in the mirror
-Seeing how great mah ass looks in the mirror
-that good ole wiggle jiggle I feel when walking

Feeling Fat In A Less-Than-Good Way:
-When my favorite clothes don't fit anymore
-That morning struggle to put those damn small khaki pants on for school
-People "helping" me by making snide comments and/or criticizing mah weight


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 24, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> I'm feeling pretty dag-gum fat right about now... My big ole, wobble butt broke my chair today. At least I didn't make a mess of it like the office chair I broke the leg off of the last time. I just kinda bent the leg on this one. Dang-o-blankity-blank-blank!
> 
> Another time I feel fat is when I'm squeezing into the bathtub. I know if I've had even a bite or two to eat before hand, I'll never reach my toes! :doh:



well since this post was brought back to life, can't blame me for posting on it.

If Candy felt fat in June of 06, can only imagine what she feels like now...in a good way of course ;-) No offense intended.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Mar 24, 2008)

When I begin hating my clothes.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 24, 2008)

I feel fat around my nieces and nephews, tiny little things they are. They come skipping around the corner brimming with energy and youth and suddely I feel enormous and exposed.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 24, 2008)

I feel super fat here in the UK. Things that used to be ok for me to do seem impossible. It literally feels as if I have gained 200lbs since moving here even though I am lighter now.

I feel fat when I think about fitting into cars.
I feel fat when I think about the cinema.
I feel fat when I think about public transportation.
I feel fat when I remember no place in the UK sells everyday clothes for me.
I feel fat when I have to walk down the stairs slowly and one step at a time.
I feel fat when I realise there is no place for me to sit as the furniture is weak and from IKEA.
I feel fat when people shout mean things out their car window.
I feel fat when I realise I don't have a social life because I can't keep up with all the walking involved.
I feel fat when I think about going out to eat and wondering if I will fit.
I feel fat when I think about going back to school again as things are different here in the UK.
I feel fat when we go shopping because of all the walking and no place to sit down and rest.
I feel fat when I see adverts for amusement parks and know I wouldn't be able to fit into anything or walk around the park.
I feel fat when I am at a big girls club and I am the fattest by far.
I feel fat when I can't fit into a toilet stall.
I feel fat when it snows outside, knowing I will eventually fall at some point during the day.
I feel fat when I think about taking my UK drivers test as I don't fit into the car, much less the seat belt.
I feel fat when people stare at me in the grocery store because for the UK I am probably the hugest person they have ever seen.
I feel fat when they have a fire drill at work and I have to go down 2 flights of stairs and then walk around the building to be let back in.
I feel fat when going for an interview for a job, will the seats fit? Will the interviewer have a bias?
I feel fat once hired for the job because then comes the "tour" or the place where I am left behind at turnstiles. 
I feel fat when people talk about traveling.
I feel fat when I have to cram myself in the plane for the 12 hour flight back to the USA.

I always feel too fat. I didn't feel like this in the US, but being here in the UK has made me feel like a freakish giant.

I could go on and on with my list... but you all get the point....the UK is not fat friendly at all...at least for the super duper sized, which I am. I had no problems living a normal life in Boise, Idaho.


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 24, 2008)

Of my 12 hour days when I have been on my feet, cooking for the kids,teaching classes and handling crisis after crisis at work my body feels twice its weight. AS well when gardening trimming trees, raking and such my body doesn't react the way I wish it would. Or after a long day of housecleaning and going up and down two flights of stairs with laundry I am done like dinner. ANd doing some Pilates and Yoga moves I can't do the poses cause of the roundness of my body I roll over and realize its the roundness and extra cushioning that makes it happen.

All in al though I am thankful for the mobiity that I do have and try to keep a active as I can so that I can maintain that as I age. I have slowed down now that in my forties by taking more breaks in between but I still do what I have to.

Ruth


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 24, 2008)

Seems to be hormonal for me -- specifically, during PMS. I'll go through the month thinking, "Hey, I look pretty good..." and then, suddenly, some negative thought will strike and I start to feel heavy and ungainly and all my clothes don't seem to fit or look good anymore.


----------



## beth1954 (Mar 24, 2008)

I always feel fat and look awful


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 24, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I feel fat around my nieces and nephews, tiny little things they are. They come skipping around the corner brimming with energy and youth and suddely I feel enormous and exposed.



the vibrancy of youth ;-)


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 25, 2008)

I feel fat when...

...I stand up and the chair comes with me.
...I try on my old prom dress.
...little kids point and say, "look mommy, she's fat."
...mommies point and say, "look kids, she's fat."
...I'm in the Taco Bell drive thru line...Again. 
...I pounce on my boyfriend and see the fear in his eyes

...I try to button them jeans... 

View attachment tight jeans.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 25, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> I feel fat when...
> 
> ...I stand up and the chair comes with me.
> ...I try on my old prom dress.
> ...



hottie lol


----------



## Stevefezzik (Mar 25, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> I feel fat when...
> 
> ...I stand up and the chair comes with me.
> ...I try on my old prom dress.
> ...



I'd have no fear if you pounced on me, and I was lucky enough to be your BF !

I love a girl that comes close to me in tummy girth. I think a woman would have to be like 500 lbs+ to give me the deer in the headlights look. 300 lbs wouldn't faze me. this girl looks 240 ish ?


----------



## Stevefezzik (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll guess a 41.75" waist standing across the tummybutton ? I have a good eye for this.

237 lbs

Am I close ?


----------



## Stevefezzik (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd like to lick some shots out of that beautiful crater like navel !


----------



## Leonard (Mar 25, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> ...I pounce on my boyfriend and see the fear in his eyes



Okay, you know what? That is not true! You are just imagining that. You're obviously mistaking my bravery, or an impish glint, or whatever else you see when you stare into the windows to my soul, for fear. 'Cause there is no fear in here! No fear! I'm not afraid! I AM NOT AFRAID!

*beats chest*



Stevefezzik said:


> I'd like to lick some shots out of that beautiful crater like navel !



Find your own crater.


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 25, 2008)

Stevefezzik said:


> I'll guess a 41.75" waist standing across the tummybutton ? I have a good eye for this.
> 
> 237 lbs
> 
> Am I close ?



Not really...
The confusion is probably due to the absense in this picture of my ridiculously huge ass. Thanks for playing, though. I'f you check out the introduction thread I say how much I weigh.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 25, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Okay, you know what? That is not true! You are just imagining that. You're obviously mistaking my bravery, or an impish glint, or whatever else you see when you stare into the windows to my soul, for fear. 'Cause there is no fear in here! No fear! I'm not afraid! I AM NOT AFRAID!
> 
> *beats chest*
> 
> ...



Hahahaha. "Find your own crater." Gold, my dearest 'Drew. Gold.


----------



## Stevefezzik (Mar 25, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> Not really...
> The confusion is probably due to the absense in this picture of my ridiculously huge ass. Thanks for playing, though. I'f you check out the introduction thread I say how much I weigh.



OK 280, very stunning beauty ! I'm sure you'd always find a guy, many of us like a girl that weighs as much as two too skinny women.

I wouldn't want anything to do with a Playboy Playmate with a 24" waist, I'll take a girl with a 40"+ tummy every time. You look great !


----------



## Stevefezzik (Mar 25, 2008)

A huge ass is also nice, but my main BBW fetish is towards the tummy.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm enjoying 84% of this thread.


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 25, 2008)

Stevefezzik said:


> OK 280, very stunning beauty ! I'm sure you'd always find a guy, many of us like a girl that weighs as much as two too skinny women.
> 
> I wouldn't want anything to do with a Playboy Playmate with a 24" waist, I'll take a girl with a 40"+ tummy every time. You look great !



Thanks, Steve!


----------



## Stevefezzik (Mar 25, 2008)

How'd I do on the waist ( the best part) ?

The ass is always good unless its pure cellulite.

I always liked a larger (__*__) as well !

that's an assicon ,BTW !


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 26, 2008)

Stevefezzik said:


> How'd I do on the waist ( the best part) ?
> 
> The ass is always good unless its pure cellulite.
> 
> ...



I just measured...The waist is about 42. I think you said 41.75. So...Very impressive.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 26, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> Not really...
> The confusion is probably due to the absense in this picture of my ridiculously huge ass. Thanks for playing, though. I'f you check out the introduction thread I say how much I weigh.



since when is a ridiculously huge ass a bad thing? ;-)


----------



## moore2me (Mar 26, 2008)

Ask me when I feel like I'm fat is like asking a person who has been blind all their life don't they miss the color green? Or asking a person who has been deaf all their life, don't they miss listening to a bird singing? I have been fat all my life - I have no reference point of not being fat to compare to. I can read what other people have written and read what things are supposed to be like - but who really knows????

I do know sometimes I feel like I'm a martian living in a world that has not been designed for my body. I am only here by mistake - I must muddle thru the best I can, make do. Clothes are not designed for me, nor are cars, nor are chairs, nor are restaurant booths, and the list goes on and on. And sometimes, strangers find it necessary to point out my existence for their amusement or edification of their peers or offspring. It's just part of my little world that I have learned to cope with but have not been able to modify to any great extent. I am not complaining - just stating a few facts of life in the fat lane.


----------



## Neen (Mar 26, 2008)

Every single time i go clothes shopping. Sad,but true.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

Now Neen.. that I agree with..lol
When at one point when I was at my heaviest (top wise) and wanted a really cute blouse at Lane Bryants and it just wouldn't close on me, that was the definite "duh" moment. :eat1:


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Seems to be hormonal for me -- specifically, during PMS. I'll go through the month thinking, "Hey, I look pretty good..." and then, suddenly, some negative thought will strike and I start to feel heavy and ungainly and all my clothes don't seem to fit or look good anymore.



me too and I'm feeling it right now, I feel so bloated and it doesn't help that I'm eating way too much. My shoes feel too tight and I just feel really heavy. I hate this feeling.


----------

